# Unable to run freebsd-update fetch



## Paulo Vieira (Sep 4, 2015)

Good evening, all!

I have recently installed FreeBSD 10.1 in an old Lenovo R61i laptop with Brazilian Keyboard (br275.iso.acc.kbd).

After the install of both base system and several packages, I started to perform routine upgrade, starting with the packages and following up to the base system.

The packages update run smoothly:

```
root@PAULO-FREEBSD:/ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%  944 B  0.9kB/s  00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  5 MiB 119.5kB/s  00:46   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 24575 packages processed.
Checking for upgrades (10 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (10 candidates): 100%
The following 13 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):
...
```

But the base system update could not be performed:

```
root@PAULO-FREEBSD:/ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... sha256: ///boot/kernel/kernel.symbols: Input/output error
done.
Preparing to download files... cp: ///boot/kernel/kernel.symbols: Input/output error

File changed while FreeBSD Update running: /boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
```

I have very limited experience with Unix systems, so I cannot tell what could be the problem. It does not seem to be network connectivity, since the package update was ok.


Best regards!
Paulo


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 4, 2015)

Input/output errors and an old laptop. I think the hard drive might be bad.

What's the output of `mount`?


----------



## Paulo Vieira (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning, tobik!


```
$ mount
/dev/ada0s1a on / (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ada0s1d on /var (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
/dev/ada0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
/dev/ada0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
/dev/ada0s2 on /home (ufs, local)
```

The hard drive is not as old as the laptop. The partitioning scheme is pretty "handbook-like", the main difference is that "/home" is in a different slice (/dev/ada0s2)


Best regards!
Paulo


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 4, 2015)

Are you running out of space on the /var partition, perhaps?
`df -h`


----------



## Paulo Vieira (Sep 4, 2015)

I do not think so (may not be the best partition layout, but this rests for another topic) :


```
root@PAULO-FREEBSD:/ # df -h
Filesystem  Size  Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a  4.8G  305M  4.1G  7%  /
devfs  1.0K  1.0K  0B  100%  /dev
/dev/ada0s1d  1.9G  730M  1.1G  40%  /var
/dev/ada0s1e  4.8G  38M  4.4G  1%  /tmp
/dev/ada0s1f  33G  2.3G  28G  8%  /usr
/dev/ada0s2  194G  117G  62G  65%  /home
```


What I find really strange is the first error:



Paulo Vieira said:


> Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.



Specially because I can browser to that location using e.g. Firefox


----------



## kpa (Sep 4, 2015)

What does this return if you run it in a shell?

`drill _http._tcp.update.freebsd.org SRV`


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, free space looks good.

That "none found" is not really an error; it's just saying that it was trying to find the closest mirror site to you for update.FreeBSD.org and couldn't find any, therefore it will fall back on going directly to update.FreeBSD.org.

My next guess is that there is some sort of sporadic network issue going on that is causing intermittent DNS lookup problems and corrupting your downloads.


----------



## Paulo Vieira (Sep 4, 2015)

The answer is below (although I cannot understand the meaning of the outcome):


```
root@PAULO-FREEBSD:/ # drill _http._tcp.update.freebsd.org SRV
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 59683
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 5, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 5
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; _http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   IN   SRV

;; ANSWER SECTION:
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   600   IN   SRV   1 35 80 update4.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   600   IN   SRV   1 5 80 update3.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   600   IN   SRV   1 40 80 update6.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   600   IN   SRV   1 50 80 update5.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org.   600   IN   SRV   1 30 80 update2.freebsd.org.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
freebsd.org.   600   IN   NS   ns3.isc-sns.info.
freebsd.org.   600   IN   NS   ns1.isc-sns.net.
freebsd.org.   600   IN   NS   ns2.isc-sns.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.isc-sns.net.   105826   IN   A   72.52.71.1
ns1.isc-sns.net.   105826   IN   AAAA   2001:470:1a::1
ns2.isc-sns.com.   105826   IN   A   63.243.194.1
ns3.isc-sns.info.   69806   IN   A   63.243.194.1
ns3.isc-sns.info.   69806   IN   AAAA   2001:5a0:10::1

;; Query time: 2331 msec
;; SERVER: 201.55.232.80
;; WHEN: Fri Sep  4 13:55:06 2015
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 434
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 4, 2015)

It is the method that freebsd-update(8) uses for finding mirror sites for the updates. Everything is working as it should as far as I can see in that regard.


----------

